# £50 Festool Vouchers



## Bremner (21 Nov 2013)

I've just seen a £50 Festool voucher on eBay, are these doing the rounds again? Have you been sent one? or are they just handed out at shows?

Cheers


----------



## marcros (21 Nov 2013)

I could do with one of these for a domino.


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Nov 2013)

Not sure but I thought they were part of a seasonal promotion that Festool sent to existing customers. You would need to check if it has an expiry date!


----------



## marcros (21 Nov 2013)

If that is the case and anybody has a spare one...


----------



## Bremner (21 Nov 2013)

Valid from 28/11/2013 - 31/01/2014







According to the listing.


----------



## Lons (21 Nov 2013)

Why don't you email Festool and tell them you're looking to buy something and that would swing the deal!

shy bairns and all that  You never know

Bob


----------



## Bremner (21 Nov 2013)

Lons":1k7pxjoy said:


> Why don't you email Festool and tell them you're looking to buy something and that would swing the deal!
> 
> shy bairns and all that  You never know
> 
> Bob



I tried this during last years promotion and I didn't get anywhere because they supposedly only sent them out to previous customers, this was a lie though as they where also given out on the roadshow.


----------



## marcros (21 Nov 2013)

Lons":3c8w9t0a said:


> Why don't you email Festool and tell them you're looking to buy something and that would swing the deal!
> 
> shy bairns and all that  You never know
> 
> Bob



Tried that too. Could only get a demo voucher, redeemable at one of 2 local places, both of which were very uncompetitive, even with the voucher!


----------



## rafezetter (21 Nov 2013)

Bremner":2hxhygbe said:


> Lons":2hxhygbe said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you email Festool and tell them you're looking to buy something and that would swing the deal!
> ...



I'd have said "congrats, you have successfully lost another customer, instead of making a new one."


----------



## Bremner (4 Dec 2013)

Just an update incase anybody is interested, the vouchers appear in this months professional builder magazine and they entitle you to £50 off a £400 spend.

I got the info from http://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/festoolvoucher


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Dec 2013)

Kapex is calling my name


----------



## Bremner (4 Dec 2013)

chippy1970":3gpdjyiv said:


> Kapex is calling my name



Cracking piece of kit but the UG stand is garbage if I was to buy again I would have just got the saw and bought the dewalt stand to put it on, to much of a faff to put up and flimsy.


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Dec 2013)

If you sign up to the TTS newsletter you'll get sent one this month ;-)


----------



## marcros (4 Dec 2013)

what is tts, Simon?


----------



## Oryxdesign (4 Dec 2013)

It's Festool basically, sign up here.

http://www.festool.co.uk/Service/Newsle ... ister.aspx


----------



## mahomo59 (4 Dec 2013)

Putting my voucher to a Carvex 18v
Wish I could afford to spend two vouchers!!! 
On the Ug stand I think its awesome. I've stood on the wings, very strong. Very accurate too when repeat cuts are needed. Had the dewalt 712 and stand previously, I say festool lot better. Dust collection is brilliant. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Dec 2013)

Bremner":1uktj5wq said:


> chippy1970":1uktj5wq said:
> 
> 
> > Kapex is calling my name
> ...



That's weird they look good to me on all the videos I've seen. Not really looked at the stand in detail in real life though. I thought they were really easy to set up. I must admit though they do sound like they bash the kapex around. The tyres are rock hard so every bump goes straight through the kapex.


----------



## chippy1970 (5 Dec 2013)

Oryxdesign":2ptgjv90 said:


> It's Festool basically, sign up here.
> 
> http://www.festool.co.uk/Service/Newsle ... ister.aspx



I've been signed up for years but all I got was an email telling me to get a voucher from this month's pro builder


----------



## Oryxdesign (5 Dec 2013)

Ha! I've just looked back and that's what I got too. Must read my emails more carefully!

As a side one of my guys has a Kapex and he brought it in today, I like the UG, easy to move around, strap in the back of the van and set up. His saw is a few years old and it still all seems solid to me.


----------



## marcros (5 Dec 2013)

Is professional builder the freebie from Travis/jewsons etc?


----------



## Oryxdesign (5 Dec 2013)

yep


----------



## john.h (5 Dec 2013)

chippy1970":2vdn3fyy said:


> Bremner":2vdn3fyy said:
> 
> 
> > chippy1970":2vdn3fyy said:
> ...



They take a few minutes to set up, and they do bash the Kapex around but i have never had any problems with it bouncing about . I have owned the Dewalt, the Festool UG stand is worth the extra. I don't work in a workshop, my Kapex gets dragged around and thrown in my van everyday.. 

John..


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Dec 2013)

john.h":1xp0c58f said:


> chippy1970":1xp0c58f said:
> 
> 
> > Bremner":1xp0c58f said:
> ...



Have you got the full set with the wings John ?


----------



## john.h (14 Dec 2013)

Yes the full set up, Kapex, zimmer frame and wings.

John..


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Dec 2013)

Think I will be ordering it soon


----------



## john.h (14 Dec 2013)

It also gets plenty of timber piled on top of it, bags of rubbish etc and still no problems  

John..


----------



## No skills (14 Dec 2013)

Check your email for another £50 festool offer.


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Dec 2013)

No skills":2jtfjtze said:


> Check your email for another £50 festool offer.



Got the festool email the other day , just waiting for the voucher to turn up.


----------



## cutting42 (16 Dec 2013)

Just got the voucher as a Christmas card. Hmmm, what to buy.....

I hate being manipulated but it is Festool after all. ;-)


----------



## Doug B (16 Dec 2013)

cutting42":vlovheq2 said:


> Just got the voucher as a Christmas card. Hmmm, what to buy.....
> ;-)




Yep mine dropped through the letter box this morning, what great timing from Festool just got to decide now whether the wife would prefer the large domino or a rotex for Christmas. :ho2


----------



## Oryxdesign (16 Dec 2013)

Doug B":2ziyl9x1 said:


> cutting42":2ziyl9x1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the voucher as a Christmas card. Hmmm, what to buy.....
> ...



I hear she's getting you a Rotex :ho2 so you'd better get her the big Dom :mrgreen:


----------



## Zeddedhed (16 Dec 2013)

Mine just landed on the doormat today - it looks like it'l be a Kapex for christmas………..or maybe an MFT……or maybe an ETS sander.
Probably socks.


----------



## chippy1970 (16 Dec 2013)

Mine turned up today too. Kapex ordering later this week


----------



## Doug B (16 Dec 2013)

Oryxdesign":281dxkci said:


> Doug B":281dxkci said:
> 
> 
> > cutting42":281dxkci said:
> ...



Thanks for the heads up Simon would have been awful Christmas morning if we'd bought each other the same presents #-o 

Don't worry I won't tell her you let on :-#


----------



## Oryxdesign (16 Dec 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm getting a square like Eds or a Kapex, I recon it'll be the Kapex as her finances won't run to the square 8-/


----------



## gardenshed (18 Dec 2013)

If anyone wants a voucher they can have mine


----------



## mahomo59 (18 Dec 2013)

Carvex for me! Ug stand was awesome today cutting 4.2m skirting board, first time I used the little slid out extensions. Love my kapex


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Dec 2013)

Kapex ordered


----------



## No skills (19 Dec 2013)

Hmm cant find the jealousy icon.


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Dec 2013)

I've waited long enough  nearly bought one about 5 years ago but I went for a Makita ls1013 which has been good but a right pain to carry round. Dust collection will be much better too.


----------



## SteveF (19 Dec 2013)

just got my SS
i think it is a kapex 120

if not i will have to get one in new year

Steve


----------



## No skills (19 Dec 2013)

chippy1970":1zfg49uc said:


> I've waited long enough  nearly bought one about 5 years ago but I went for a Makita ls1013 which has been good but a right pain to carry round. Dust collection will be much better too.



I've not long rebuilt my old 1013 for 'workshop' use - its a big hefty lump, if I ever went mobile then something more compact will be brought.


----------



## No skills (19 Dec 2013)

SteveF":25bvlmn9 said:


> just got my SS
> i think it is a kapex 120
> 
> if not i will have to get one in new year
> ...




Wow they stepped it up a notch this year :wink:


----------



## mahomo59 (19 Dec 2013)

Chippy1970 did you go for the 120? UG Stand?


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Dec 2013)

mahomo59":2w6md15w said:


> Chippy1970 did you go for the 120? UG Stand?



Yep the whole 120 UG SET with wings


----------



## petermillard (20 Dec 2013)

chippy1970":203ezgq7 said:


> mahomo59":203ezgq7 said:
> 
> 
> > Chippy1970 did you go for the 120? UG Stand?
> ...


Oo! Spendy! But that £50 voucher makes all the difference, lol!

Cheers, Pete


----------



## chippy1970 (20 Dec 2013)

Yep most expensive single tool I've ever bought, but it is Christmas so I've treated myself


----------



## mahomo59 (28 Dec 2013)

Had a play on it yet? I'm popping down to nuts and bolts next Thursday with voucher in hand


----------



## MMUK (28 Dec 2013)

chippy1970":32bxd8he said:


> I've waited long enough  nearly bought one about 5 years ago but I went for a Makita ls1013 which has been good but a right pain to carry round. Dust collection will be much better too.




Give me a shout if you decide to sell the LS1013, I should be in the market for a new sliding compound MS in the next month or so. Love Makita but can't afford new atm  


Steve (hammer)


----------



## chippy1970 (29 Dec 2013)

Just a quick play. Had to adjust the lasers on it they were quite a bit out but it was simple.


----------



## Martingchapman (2 Jan 2014)

My voucher dropped through the letter box just before Christmas.
Have ordered a Precisio CS 70 trimming saw, plus side extension, rip fence and flip stop from FFX.

Now need to send FFX the voucher attached to a print of the order (by recorded delivery) and wait in eager anticipation.

Happy Christmas to me  
Martin.


----------



## mahomo59 (4 Jan 2014)

Changed my mind... Ordered Domino 500 from nuts and bolts.


----------



## chippy1970 (4 Jan 2014)

mahomo59":3f3r55of said:


> Changed my mind... Ordered Domino 500 from nuts and bolts.



 I got one last Christmas, very handy tool


----------



## Fusstool (11 Jan 2014)

I got my voucher in a Christmas card this year! It made a small contribution to the Kapex 120 I just ordered. I went for the MFT table rather than the UG setup as I also plan to use the table to mount a router underneath, maybe even a TS55 for small ripping jobs on site? Just an idea at the moment, but thought the MFT would offer more options than the UG. 
Has anyone else attempted anything like this?


----------



## charlesholz (21 Jan 2014)

Not the greatest deal in the world to be honest. I've just picked up a couple of Festool pieces from Tooled Up. I used some discount vouchers from a this place called Voucherbox and saved a fair wack all in. This is next on the list, however, I might have to wait until I find a better deal.


----------



## Stu_2 (21 Jan 2014)

There's a £50 voucher that might still be available in a post on here. 

viewtopic.php?t=76605

Cheers
Stu


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Jan 2014)

If anyone is looking to buy a domino there's a good deal at http://www.toolfest.co.uk at the moment. He's doing the 500 for £515 with a voucher and you get the free domino systainer with doms and cutters. That's cheap I think he even has some spare vouchers.

Hope this helps someone out

Here's where I spotted it 
http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php?topic=30361.0

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## marcros (21 Jan 2014)

might have to take up that offer. It is the best that I have heard of.


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Jan 2014)

Yeah it's a bargain he's got 2 vouchers left at moment . 

I've got no connection apart from being a happy customer.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## marcros (21 Jan 2014)

I have a voucher but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Jan 2014)

marcros":11k325dq said:


> I have a voucher but thanks for the heads up.



No worries Warren runs toolfest ,very helpful guy and he knows his festool

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mahomo59 (21 Jan 2014)

Bloody hell chippy!!! You've got me tempted on the Domino... 

Changed my mind again!!! Last week I picked Carvex and one handed planer eh65 both beyond awesome. They earn me money. Domino would be more a treat, until I get workshop squared away.


----------



## chippy1970 (21 Jan 2014)

I thought you had bought the domino from n&b

If you want one now's the time that's a real bargain as the accessory systainer is about £130 alone and you get that free.

I got one free with mine a year ago from toolfest but festool were doing a promotion then. This time I think it might be something Warren is offering himself.

Mention me (Chris) if you order one 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mahomo59 (21 Jan 2014)

I can't find that offer on their website! I'll give them a call (mention Chris!) cheers mate. 

N&B have been great with me. They were out of stock of the 500's. Voucher was burning a hole in my pocket. So went for the above. 

James


----------



## chippy1970 (22 Jan 2014)

Yeah it doesn't list the free Dom systainer on the site but if you look on warrens post on the FOG he lists it there. Easier to just give him a ring. I see n&b have just put some domino and router offers on the FOG too.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mahomo59 (22 Jan 2014)

Spoke with Warren, really nice guy and very helpful. Question do i sell my biscuit joiner? Dewalt 240v hardly used, immaculate condition, nearly 2 full boxes of 10's and 20's. I'm guessing the domino will now assume the role!

James


----------



## chippy1970 (23 Jan 2014)

I sold mine and I had a decent one , a mafell . I still have two router biscuit cutters if I need them. Used the domino yesterday to fit a nosing to a landing tread, so simple and quick.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## marcros (23 Jan 2014)

mahomo59":2bqoyc9o said:


> Spoke with Warren, really nice guy and very helpful. Question do i sell my biscuit joiner? Dewalt 240v hardly used, immaculate condition, nearly 2 full boxes of 10's and 20's. I'm guessing the domino will now assume the role!
> 
> James



Same dilemma, except mine is a makita!


----------



## chippy1970 (23 Jan 2014)

mahomo59":31kxtlcp said:


> Spoke with Warren, really nice guy and very helpful. Question do i sell my biscuit joiner? Dewalt 240v hardly used, immaculate condition, nearly 2 full boxes of 10's and 20's. I'm guessing the domino will now assume the role!
> 
> James



I see you went to n&b in the end, did they match warrens deal ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mahomo59 (23 Jan 2014)

Yes Chris. Didn't even mention Warren, N&B came to same price £550 domino 500 set and the systainer full of dominos which I think is an awesome deal. You can see my new bench at fog in members connections, it's coming along!

Thanks for your advice and help along the way. 

James


----------



## chippy1970 (24 Jan 2014)

No worries ,that's a good deal and I must admit lately I've bought most stuff from n&b myself as they've been cheapest. Warren couldn't match their kapex price.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Mc (27 Jan 2014)

Thanks Chippy1970 - I took Warren at toolfest's last professional builder voucher off his hands this morning, ordering the following for delivery in February;

FESTOOL 574429 DOMINO Jointing Machine DF 500 Q-Set GB 240V £600.00 inc VAT - Free 498899 Domino Assortment Systainer (only £550.00 with a voucher)

I've been tracking the above combo for months and the cheapest I've seen it recently was £750 so a £200 saving is a real bargain. Great service from Warren.

Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Jan 2014)

No worries Rob

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## No skills (27 Jan 2014)

Interesting deals on domino 700's on nuts and bolts website atm.....


----------



## shed9 (27 Jan 2014)

No skills":32jgynqn said:


> Interesting deals on domino 700's on nuts and bolts website atm.....



Just my luck, I bought my 700 from N&B and the systainer full of dowels for about £890 only a few months back and I've now got a voucher itching to be used.

That is a good deal.


----------



## shed9 (27 Jan 2014)

Just noticed, N&B's routers have dropped in price as well.

Was looking at using my voucher on a 1400 and its dropped by about £30 - not sure if they are pareticipating in the voucher scheme from an internet purchase perspective, but worth an email I think. That's effectively £80 off what I was about t pay anyway.

Are there new models coming soon or something?


----------



## Stu_2 (27 Jan 2014)

So tempted by the Domino offering from N&B, but just out of range this month as I've used the voucher on a TS55 a couple of weeks ago. Going to the FFX tool show in Feb at Bluewater, but I can't imagine getting a deal as good as £550 for the lot.


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Jan 2014)

shed9":1p6am9k7 said:


> Just noticed, N&B's routers have dropped in price as well.
> 
> Was looking at using my voucher on a 1400 and its dropped by about £30 - not sure if they are pareticipating in the voucher scheme from an internet purchase perspective, but worth an email I think. That's effectively £80 off what I was about t pay anyway.
> 
> Are there new models coming soon or something?



Yes , they are I bought a kapex from them at Christmas and used a voucher. You just have to post it to them then they refund the £50

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shed9 (28 Jan 2014)

Thanks chippy1970, I sent an email last night at 11:30 and Charlie from N&B got back to me at 8:00 this morning with the same info.

Happy new router!


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Jan 2014)

Yeah Charlie owns nuts and bolts. They're all very helpful

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shed9 (28 Jan 2014)

Just ordered my 1400, I've been procrastinating over this one for a while, but at this price its a no brainer.

I agree Charlie is a spot on bloke, I've ordered most of my major Festool purchases from N&B in the last year.


----------



## marcros (3 Feb 2014)

well, my domino 500 is on order and should be with me shortly. Looking forward to having a play with it- I have a small side table to make first, and I think that the domino will be ideal for it.


----------



## Stu_2 (3 Feb 2014)

I can't resist any longer. I'm going to have to go for a Domino 500.

Does anyone have a £50 Christmas voucher (expires 28/2/14) that they're not going to use, and would be kind enough to part with, please? 

Cheers
Stu


----------

